# Gas Prices



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Just wondering what gasoline prices are these days. Please give the area you are refering to. Gracias. :car:


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

carlb said:


> Just wondering what gasoline prices are these days. Please give the area you are refering to. Gracias. :car:


In Monterrey Mexico they are fairly inline with what I was paying in the US which was 3.55 a gallon. I don't remember the peso equiv when I was there but it cost me 500 pesos to fill up my truck from empty


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Since gas stations in Mexico are all Pemex (a government control unit) they set the prices almost all over Mexico. You can Google Pemex Prices and see what the prices are. There is a slight adjustment allowed for those stations close to the border for competition. Remember that the prices at the station are in ltrs not gals.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yesterday, Magna (regular) was nine pesos per liter. At 11.45 per dollar and 3.78L/gallon, that works out to about $2.97 per gallon equivalent.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

carlb said:


> Just wondering what gasoline prices are these days. Please give the area you are refering to. Gracias. :car:


I know you're asking about prices in Mexico, but for comparison, in Victoria BC, today, it is about $1.27 liter, thats about $5 a u.s gallon, or about $5.71 a Canadian (imperial)gallon, Vroom Vroom


----------

